# Aftermath



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, Hurricane Ivan is history, and now it's time to pick up the peices it has left scattered about. A lot of damage was done here in the Florida panhandle; downed powerlines, phones out, mile long lines at the only functioning gas pumps, felled trees, wrecked property, etc. It was hot as hell on the days the power was out around my house. It just came back up tonight, ergo, I'm writing this post. We live not far from the Sheriffs office, and I'm certain that's why our neighborhood has all the necessities up and running. We could be down for weeks like others who weren't so fortunate. I'm thankful for the fact that we as a community can once again begin reshaping our lives. Thank God for all the people who have helped those who needed it with water, ice, food, power and first aid. Air conditioning is a godsend, and you just don't realize how much we take for granted until you no longer have it. 


A special prayer goes out to those who lost family and friends in this disaster. We could have been as unfortunate, all I had happen was a lot of trees and clean-up to take care of around my place. May everyone who has been affected by this storm soon have peace in their lives.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, I guess this thread answers my PM of earlier. Glad to hear you're alright. I was a-concerned! Can't reach you on the telephone; assumed your "wahrs" are down.

We recently came through Frances (or, rather, she came through us), and we had no power for nine days. It was rather quaint (and rather hot - blast south Florida's humidity!). Spent nights on the couch in my office. Just couldn't take those eighty-five degree nights here.

Bright blessings to all effected.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my! I was actually getting worried about it. I am glad you made it through. It most have been pretty bad but your lucky compared to those who lived closer to the shore line. Be greatfull for that. Well good luck with everything. I hope things turn get cleaned up fast.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Glad you're ok. *scratches hurricane off 'the list'*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the sentiments guys. They're mucho appreciated. Everything is getting back to normal, albeit, slowly.

Spaulding, give me a call. I'm around here some place and if not I'll be in soon. Thanks for caring, dude! You too, Nic.  

As for Seraphine...Thanks too. However, I am understandably curious about this "list" of yours.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmmmm? What list?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

If I find out that Sera has the Weather Dominator I lost to the CIA, I'm gonna be REALLY pissed...


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmmmmm? What weather dominator? What CIA?


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Here comes Jeane now.....  *


----------

